# Transporting ducks



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

The girl that picked up the ducks last night taught me a neat way to transport ducks. She wrapped them in dish towels and then ran a piece of duct tape around the towel in a couple of places. The head was free for the duck to look around but it couldn't move anywhere.

I helped with a huge drake and it wasn't too bad to get it wrapped.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Duck burrito anybody?


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I like the wooden crates that some vegis, like green beans are sold in. Plenty of air holes and it hold one or two ducks, chickens, rabbits, etc. That way they can still move their legs and such, but are contained. Otherwise small dog carriers are good also.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

The nice thing about the towel/duct tape method is that it's a real space saver. Plus you don't have to grab a flapping duck when you get home.


----------



## OJ Rallye (Aug 4, 2005)

We've used pet carriers and mostly rabbit cages. Hava hart rabbit cages are often free or almost free at yard sales. We've gotten some like new for free. I think the kid wants a rabbit, doesn't take care of it and a slightly used cage is available.
We lined the back of the old Volvo wagon with a tarp, put newspapers down under the cage and hauled a dozen rare ducks home from IN last month.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I put a couple in a wire cage, I thought was tall enough...but they cut their beaks trying to poke through. I didn't know that they bleed from there either.
I learned.


----------

